
Has the ISS captured footage of a UFO? Nasa live feed films - Firsto
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3547293/Has-ISS-captured-footage-UFO-Nasa-live-feed-films-horseshoe-shaped-object-Earth-mysteriously-cutting-out.html
======
DoctorBit
It looks like an aurora.

